# Physiotherapist



## HAYCROFT (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,
Does anybody know of a good physiotherapist in the kissonerga/paphos area - any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Peter's Healing Hands 9998 2836

He's in Peyia

Pete

P.S. That's not me.....obviously.....otherwise I would be advertising........which I'm not.......just recommending.


----------



## HAYCROFT (Jul 10, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Peter's Healing Hands 9998 2836
> 
> He's in Peyia
> 
> ...


Dear Pete & sylv,
Thanks for the recommendation and I will call him Monday.

Dave


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

A bit further afield but the lovely physiotherapist at Polis Hospital is brilliant. In a few weeks she sorted out a long-standing problem with my triceps and was just great.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Pete, Peter in Peyia is very good. He sorted Dennis out when he had back trouble and he dosn't charge the earth like so many do.


----------



## HAYCROFT (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks mac maniac I will try peter in Peyia first but if not successful then polis is not to far if the problem gets solved.


----------

